# DIGGING TO GET TO THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE



## MJMCNEIL (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

So we are enjoying (nearly) every minute of our 10m old pup. As a minimum base Gabby gets a run/explore off the lead for 30-45 minutes in the woods each morning and evening.

Tue and Thu she heads off to Doggy Daycare for 6 hours and generally runs with other dogs in a 1 acre paddock when there.

Sat and Sun are with the family doing numerous activities whether on the beach at home or elsewhere. She sleeps well at night, eats twice a day, crate training has gone to plan, good around other dogs and people, generally coming on command, calm around the house, so in general we think we're doing OK.

However the main issue is the digging. we know leaving her at home in the back yard for the three work days is far from ideal, but we hoped the space and then activity at either end of the 8 hours would be enough, however we worry it's not, and the digging is a clear sign of boredom? However, the worry today is she has dug a large whole after she has been at daycare for the day.

Looking for any advice on how to solve things - whether more activity ideas to leave her with, or other etc etc. There is a soil area (previously herb garden) that she can dig away all day in, but alas Gabby chooses the middle of the lawn.

She has been spayed at 7 months.

Look forward to hearing

Thanks

Matt
Wellington NZ




All going well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Repetition and consistency is the base of all training. With her being alone in the yard 3 days a week, your in for a uphill battle. 
You could try hiding good things for her in the area that it's okay to dig. Also redirecting to that area when you catch her digging, but holes might just become a way of life.


----------

